# Hard Disk 100% usage



## cr7jr (Jul 26, 2016)

Several times a day (in fact sometimes several times an hour), the disk usage jumps to 100% for 1 or 2 minutes, but the resource monitor values don't add up (in fact, this happens quite randomly, even when I'm doing nothing (almost no CPU usage)

On the other hand, some other time (far more rarely), the computer hangs without any disk activity the computer progressively becomes unresponsive sometimes it freezes.

Also i have attached the sceenshot of hard disk health info & of Task Manager  Hard Disk - Album on Imgu

My pc is around 7 months old & i have assembled it 
hard disk = WD blue 1TB
OS = Windows 10 Pro 64 bit

Anyone knows about it please help me out.


----------



## Minion (Jul 26, 2016)

What antivirus do you use?Scan your PC with malwarebyte antimalware.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 26, 2016)

First of all,that is a french language screenshot.

Second,your hdd is failing.Reallocated sectors count & current pending sector count with such values mean hdd is dying(their ideal value is zero btw),hence the poor performance.


----------



## cr7jr (Jul 27, 2016)

Windows defender

- - - Updated - - -

Yeah as last time it occurred I couldn't take the screenshot so I found similar on google.

Since my HD is in Warranty should I RMA it?


----------



## Lincon_WD (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi cr7jr, 

I agree with [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]. 

I'd suggest you to test the drive with WD's DLG tool. 

I am posting the link below for the instructions on how to do that:

Support Answer

There are two types of test quick test and extended test.  Try to run the extended  test. 
Extended test may take some time and will check the drive for errors and will try to repair as well. 

If the drive still reacts the same way, you may go ahead and perform RMA if the drive is under warranty.
Here's the link for RMA:

Support Answer

Hope it helps. Keep me posted.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 27, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> First of all,that is a french language screenshot.
> 
> Second,your hdd is failing.*Reallocated sectors count & current pending sector count with such values *mean hdd is dying(their ideal value is zero btw),hence the poor performance.


can you tell where to check that? I saw on Task Manager but it says about current usage only, rest all I dont understand. I want to check my HDD too.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 27, 2016)

Download portable zip edition of crystaldiskinfo from here(no need to install,just extract & run):
Download Center - Crystal Dew Worl
Crystaldiskinfo will show you various values related to hdd health.Reallocated sectors count & current pending sector count raw values are ideally zero.If their raw values start increasing/changing then that means hdd is failing.


----------



## nac (Jul 27, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> can you tell where to check that? I saw on Task Manager but it says about current usage only, rest all I dont understand. I want to check my HDD too.


Check that link again, he has posted more than one snapshot. Scroll down and see other snapshots (of HDD check).


----------



## cr7jr (Jul 28, 2016)

Lincon_WD said:


> Hi cr7jr,
> 
> I agree with [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION].
> 
> ...



Now I have to apply for RMA process after seeing the Tests results Tests - Album on Imgu

Also, I didn't have any kind of data backup will they transfer my data to my new HD


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 28, 2016)

No,but WD may provide you with a temporary backup hdd till the replacement hdd comes but not sure.  [MENTION=295989]Lincon_WD[/MENTION] will be able to clarify this.


----------



## vedula.k95 (Jul 29, 2016)

I too have the same problem,the disk usage is always at 100,but I don't seem to have any trouble with "Reallocated Sectors Count" and my CrystalDisk is showing GOOD as health status,should I be worried? or should I perform more test with my HD?

and the task which uses most of my disk are usually Windows related.


----------



## Lincon_WD (Jul 29, 2016)

cr7jr said:


> Now I have to apply for RMA process after seeing the Tests results Tests - Album on Imgu
> 
> Also, I didn't have any kind of data backup will they transfer my data to my new HD



Hi cr7jr,
I am sorry to see that the drive  has failed both the tests.  Unfortunatly WD does not cover data recovery in the warranty policy. So it's not possible to transfer any data from your old drive to the new drive.  You may like to have a look on the warranty policy from the link below: 
Support Answer
For data recovery , I’d say the best thing will be to contact a data recovery  company and see if your information can be retrieved from the hard disk. Just keep in mind that the more you use the drive and try to repair it, the worse the damage and the extraction of files may become. Here's a link with WD's data recovery partners if you want to take a look:
Support Answer
Hope everything turns out fine and best of luck!

- - - Updated - - -



whitestar_999 said:


> No,but WD may provide you with a temporary backup hdd till the replacement hdd comes but not sure.  [MENTION=295989]Lincon_WD[/MENTION] will be able to clarify this.



Hi whitestar_999, thanks for supporting WD in the forum. Unfortunately there is no such service until now, but I will take it as a feed back and will escalate the same to higher management if we can make it as one of our services.

- - - Updated - - -



vedula.k95 said:


> I too have the same problem,the disk usage is always at 100,but I don't seem to have any trouble with "Reallocated Sectors Count" and my CrystalDisk is showing GOOD as health status,should I be worried? or should I perform more test with my HD?
> 
> and the task which uses most of my disk are usually Windows related.




Hi vedula.k95, 

May I know what is the make and model of the hard drive? I'd suggest you to test the drive with manufacturer diagnostic tool and post the results here. Also check if any of the program running on your PC could be the cause of that. 

Do post the the test results.


----------



## cr7jr (Jul 29, 2016)

Lincon_WD said:


> Hi cr7jr,
> I am sorry to see that the drive  has failed both the tests.  Unfortunatly WD does not cover data recovery in the warranty policy. So it's not possible to transfer any data from your old drive to the new drive.  You may like to have a look on the warranty policy from the link below:
> Support Answer
> For data recovery , I’d say the best thing will be to contact a data recovery  company and see if your information can be retrieved from the hard disk. Just keep in mind that the more you use the drive and try to repair it, the worse the damage and the extraction of files may become. Here's a link with WD's data recovery partners if you want to take a look:
> ...


My HD is not dead till now is working fine other than that one issue.
In that case will they transfer my Data from old to new HD(replacement HD)


----------



## nac (Jul 29, 2016)

cr7jr said:


> My HD is not dead till now is working fine other than that one issue.
> In that case will they transfer my Data from old to new HD(replacement HD)


Why not do it yourself? It's not something complex or you don't have a HDD to back up those data? In that case, either you have to buy a new one or borrow one.


----------



## cr7jr (Jul 29, 2016)

nac said:


> Why not do it yourself? It's not something complex or you don't have a HDD to back up those data? In that case, either you have to buy a new one or borrow one.


I know how to take a backup But the problem is that i don't have any other HD & neither my friends.


----------



## Lincon_WD (Jul 29, 2016)

cr7jr said:


> My HD is not dead till now is working fine other than that one issue.
> In that case will they transfer my Data from old to new HD(replacement HD)



Hi cr7jr, 
I understand your concern here, but to get a replacement you have to send the old drive for RMA first. It's not possible for WD to transfer your data as the drive you will send will go to a different location and the one you will receive might be coming from another location.  I'd suggest you to backup all your important data on priority bases. Try to find some alternative storage device ( DVD, Pen Drive, Hard Drive) for couple of weeks and put your data there and once you receive the replaced drive you can transfer to that drive. You can also look for free online storage services if you are short of any other options. 
Hope it helps. 
Keep me posted.


----------

